# Help please identify illness



## BHJJ (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi everyone, I really need help figuring out what’s going on with my 4 neon tetras. The symptoms are white growth on the mouth, white patches on fins, edges of fins torn, gills look red, eyes look bigger, i went to the pet store and they suggested fungus medication so I got fungus cure and treated for 4 days like the medication said. I didn’t see a noticeable improvement. That was a couple weeks ago. Do I do another 
treatment?


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

My guess is the fish have a Columnaris infection. It shows up as fuzzy growths & ragged fins. I know this because a couple years ago I dealt with it. 

Thanks to April and advice from the Angel Plus web-site advice I started treatment of Kanamycin and Furan 2 and followed instructions. I saw improvement pretty quickly within a couple of days but it took two or three weeks to really cure it. 

I get my medications from April’s Aquarium and J&L. The bulk medications I now keep on hand I bought from Angels Plus.


----------



## BHJJ (Mar 14, 2018)

Thank you so much for your advice! I will do that immediately, thank you again!


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes, great advice from VElderton. Columnaris is very deceptive - It's a bacterial infection, but looks just like fungus and as a result, recommendations are frequently made to treat with an ant-fungal which obviously has no effect since it's not a fungus.

Antibiotics are necessary as recommended by VElderton. Hopefully this proves effective for you.


----------

